# How to Be a Better Communicator with Your Partner



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

​
We all want our voices to be heard – especially during an argument. Unfortunately, it is easy to get caught up in the moment and to become more concerned with getting your point across than with hearing what your partner has to say. 

Whether you’re having a difficult discussion or just talking about your day, it is important to use healthy communication skills with your partner. Keep reading to learn how to become a better communicator.

*Simple Tips to Become a Better Communicator*

Having strong communication skills doesn’t just benefit your relationship, it will benefit your entire life. Being able to communicate well is essential for work, school, and friendships as well as romantic relationships. Here are some simple tips to become a better communicator:



*Practice making small talk*. Talking about something insignificant like the weather may not seem like communication, but if you actually pay attention to what the other person is saying you can connect on a deeper level and it may draw you into a more serious conversation. 


*Spend time sharing experiences with others.* You don’t necessarily have to talk about shared interests to connect with someone on an emotional level. Simply sharing an activity with your partner may help strengthen your connection and it will give you something to talk about as well. 


*Listen more than you speak.* To become a better communicator, you need to be a better listener, so try to practice active listening. This is when you acknowledge that you are listening and indicate that you understand what is being said, often through a nod or a simple phrase like “I understand.” 


*Ask questions when you don’t understand*. The worst thing you can do in a conversation is assume that you know what the other person is going to say – if you make this assumption, you have no reason to actually listen. Instead, ask questions to ensure that you really understand what the person is saying and feeling so you can acknowledge and respond to those things.


*Strive to create a balance between listening and speaking.* You may find it hard at times to hold your tongue, but sometimes staying silent communicates more than speaking. For example, if you are having a difficult conversation with your partner, you might feel defensive and could be tempted to speak over your partner or to immediately defend yourself before letting them finish their thought. Waiting for your turn to speak communicates respect. 


*Pay attention to your tone and the words you use.* Tone and body language communicate just as much to your partner as the actual words you use. If you’re talking about a difficult subject, be mindful that you don’t raise your voice and think about what you are going to say before you say it.

Communication is a skill and, unfortunately, not everyone has it. If you truly love and respect your partner, however, you’ll do the work to become a better communicator – one who listens instead of just trying to win an argument. Take some of the tips you’ve learned here and put them to use to see just how big a difference they can make in your relationship.

~VS Glen. Community Support


----------

